# Which shopping cart?



## JonathanM (Jul 14, 2009)

Hello all,

I currently have a website hosted on Host Gator and I would like to turn it into an e-commerce site. 

I am looking for a cart that can support the following:

Support for the customer to be able to upload pictures and have them previewed on a sample product.
Support for dynamic text previews.
Support for drop-down item selection for item choices (each choice would be associated with an image)

Items to appear it multiple categories, my belief is that a customer usually does not care how an item is personalized, just that its the right item, with the right message, for the right person. I would like items to be categorized according to recipient, occasion, and item (t-shirt, sweatshirt, hat, etc)

Not all items will be using all three features, some may used 10 different text boxes, some may use just a picture upload, or some may use 10 text boxes and 10 drop-down boxes.

Which ever the product requires, I need the information to be stored and retrieved for the item to be created.

I have some experience with PHP and MySQL, but as with everything computer related, its never enough.

I'm currently playing around with Cube Cart 4.3.3 but I'm not sure how easy it is to modify to add the additional features I need.

Thank You for your help and time.


----------



## TeaLeafClothing (Jun 24, 2009)

Hi and welcome. 

I was just searching through this post, I think it may be a good starting point.
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/ecommerce-site-design/t51050.html


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

JonathanM said:


> I am looking for a cart that can support the following:
> 
> Support for the customer to be able to upload pictures and have them previewed on a sample product.
> Support for dynamic text previews.
> ...


These are not shopping cart features per se. There are specific online design programs that are used to accomplish these tasks. 

Here is a list of threads on various custom programs online tshirt designer related topics at T-Shirt Forums


----------



## JonathanM (Jul 14, 2009)

splathead said:


> These are not shopping cart features per se. There are specific online design programs that are used to accomplish these tasks.
> 
> Here is a list of threads on various custom programs online tshirt designer related topics at T-Shirt Forums


Thank you for your link, but I'm actually not looking for a designer that the customer will design the product in. I do not want the customer to decide on placement. I want everything to be done as part of a standard page and be able to show what the product will look like.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

JonathanM said:


> Thank you for your link, but I'm actually not looking for a designer that the customer will design the product in.


As Joe said, the features you are after are not part of a shopping cart setup. If you want the customer to be able to do customisation (like uploading a picture to appear on a shirt, or typing in custom text and getting a preview) then you *are* looking for online design software like those Joe linked to.


----------



## JonathanM (Jul 14, 2009)

Solmu said:


> As Joe said, the features you are after are not part of a shopping cart setup. If you want the customer to be able to do customisation (like uploading a picture to appear on a shirt, or typing in custom text and getting a preview) then you *are* looking for online design software like those Joe linked to.


I don't want that kind of interactivity, I am looking for something more like the attached image:

I want to have control on personalization, and just let the customer enter the text or upload the image, and not to be able to create something that I would not be happy selling.


----------



## MarshallA (Oct 7, 2008)

Zen Cart allows customer uploads...not sure if it's what you want but here's a couple links to the forums about this issue.

Customer Image Uploads ? - Zen Cart Support
Customer upload image - Zen Cart Support


----------



## frankdoyal05 (Jan 12, 2009)

W are currently developing an e-commerce website where you can upload and display your product showing prices, sizes, colors and a whole host of things with checkout cart. Also allows clients to send you attachments of what they need, then you design the work uploaded into to your site and let them see the finish product. You cans also put a watermark on the design leaving it theft proof.....


----------



## Tricia1612 (Aug 3, 2009)

Anybody has used Mals-e.com before? what do u think of this shopping cart?


----------

